# Suggestions for this feral tree removal.



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

FIRST get permission from the landowner before you even think of doing anything.


----------



## pinkpantherbeekeeper (Feb 10, 2016)

Mr.Beeman said:


> FIRST get permission from the landowner before you even think of doing anything.


What he said!

Most people aren't to happy to have people messing around on their land regardless of the reasons. If you don't know who owns the property, check with the county clerk's office (maybe called different things in different states). Usually you can look at a plat map and see who owns what piece of land. From there you can usually figure out who owns what and lives where. A little leg work is far better than trespassing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I would think at this point, you are better off leaving it alone. Get permission from the landowner (or others around) and put up swarm traps.

Eventually you will get free bees year after year and dont' have to mess with trapping them out.


----------



## hudsoncreek (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree with NW PA. That one will be difficult if the crack portion also allows the bees to access the cavity. That would have to be filled or blocked off before any successful trapout could be done.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

That bee tree has been there for who knows how many years and will be there for many more. It may produce 1/3 swarms a year better to set swam traps than force a trap out. 

Hopefully it will provide ferial survivors for you and your area for year to come!


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Those hairy vines are poison ivy. 

:scratch:


----------

